# Hatch Peppers to spicy



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 9, 2020)

I got my peppers dried but think they are to hot to try to make that seasoning I was wanting to.  Once they dried there really is not much there anyway.  These are like Habanero hot or more!  I do use Habanero's but not like this.  I guess just grind them up and use in place of my cayenne.  I hurt myself a couple times this weekend after cutting them up.  Washed face really good in shower and when opened eyes oh boy!  I cut up Habanero's  all the time and never got me like this.  If I grind them going to let sit for at least a day before opening.  Amazon sells ground Hatch Chiles.  Think go that route.

This might do:


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 9, 2020)

Ouch! Ouch! Ouch! 

My eyes started watering just from reading this thread!


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't have experience with Hatch chilies.
I read there is about a dozen varieties ranging from mild to scorching hot considered "Hatch" as long as they are grown in the valley.
I grew a cousin called Anaheim, but didn't like them fresh or dried.
I really like Habanero not only for the heat, but the unique fruity flavor


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 10, 2020)

There are hot and mild Hatch and while I consume mass quantities of Japs, the hot Hatch are TOO HOT for me!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 10, 2020)

I got some Carolina Reaper powder from Tropics . When I first got it , I stuck my finger in the bag and had a taste . Big mistake . Sat on the shelf for awhile , but after I figured out how much to use I really like it . It's hot but has a great flavor too . 
I would think you could make your own blend with the hatch . Onion powder , garlic powder or whatever you like .


----------

